# Bin am verzweifeln



## bullyfan (16. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Bin neu hier und brauche Hilfe

Wir haben uns einen kleinen Teich,neu angelegt.

Es ist eine Teichschale von 1000 L.

Es ist unser 1 Teich.Wir sind allso Anfänger.

So nun das Problem.

Haben alles soweit fertig gemacht.Wasser eingelassen und Pumpe 

angeschloßen(Oase mit Teichfilter).Steine gewaschen,mit Hand abgewaschen

Und mit Bürste abgeschrubbt.Alles soweit ok,aber das Wasser ist trübe.


Haben es schon einmal gehabt,nochmal mit Teichsauger abgelassen und alles 

geseubert,wieder trübe.


Bin seht traurig.Habe gerade Teichklar 1tbl.reingetan.Mal sehen ob es hilft.

Habe gerade 5 Teichmuscheln gekauft,dürfen sie rein?

was soll ich bl0ß tun.Bitte helft mir.


Liebe grüße vom Niederrhein Sigrid


----------



## axel--s (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

hallo und herzlich willkommen,

ehm, wie lange habt ihr den schon euren teich? so wie du es schreibst klingt das so als ob ihr die schale erst heute morgen eingebuddelt habt...
es ist eigentlich recht normal, daß das wasser die ersten tage nach dem einlassen in den teich trübe ist (jedenfalls kenne ich das so von einigen teichen, unseren mit eingeschlossen).
du schreibst "Oase mit Teichfilter", sorry, was ist das, habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen, ist das so ein schwammfilter der direkt an der pumpe mit dran ist?
nächste frage, habt ihr pflanzen im teich?

ob man da jetzt schon irgendwelche __ muscheln reinsetzen sollte kann ich leider auch nicht sagen da ich mich mit diesem getier noch nicht beschäftigt habe und somit auch nicht weiß wie empfindlich sie sind.



gruß
axel


----------



## Dodi (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo,

und :willkommen hier bei den Teich-:crazy , Sigrid!

Nun wirf man nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn! 

Wie lange existiert denn der Teich?
Sind Pflanzen drin?
Ist das Wasser eher bräunlich oder grünlich?
Hast Du Bodensubstrat drin - wenn ja, hoffentlich keine sogenannte Teicherde!
Mach doch mal Fotos, Bilder sagen oft mehr als Worte.

Jeder Teich braucht erst einmal eine gewisse zeit, damit sich die Biologie entwickeln kann. Die erste Zeit ist das Wasser oft trübe, besonders nach dem Einbringen eines Teichsubstrats. Dann kommt die Algenblüte, das Wasser wird grün. Aber mit genügend Pflanzenwuchs geht auch diese Zeit vorbei.

Also, gib uns mal bitte etwas mehr Input von Deinem Teich, Sigrid.
Umso besser können wir Dir helfen.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

__ Muscheln brauchen Sand zum eingraben und auch eine gewisse Wassertiefe. 
Mal ne doofe Frage: wieso kaufst Du erst die Muscheln und fragst dann ob die gut fuer den Teich sind ? 

Auf jeden Fall herzlich Willkommen 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Was sollen denn die Teichmuscheln fressen (Detritus und Plankton) ?
Bei 5 Stk auf 1000l sehe ich sowieso schwarz ....

Sorry, aber das wird wohl nichts ...

Axel


----------



## bullyfan (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Unser Teich wurde am letzten Samstag geschaffen.
Die Teichschale wurde zuerst zur Hälfte gefüllt und dann voll gefüllt.
Am Montag haben wir dann mittlere Kieselsteine gekauft, 2 x gewaschen, und in die Teichschale gefüllt, haben eine Oase Teichpumpe mit eingebauten Filter gekauft und diese dann gleich im Teich angestellt.
Teichpflanzen sind auch vorhanden, z.B __ Sumpfdotterblume.
Das Wasser im Teich ist trübe geblieben, bis wir dann heute am Mittwoch, das ganze Wasser entfernt haben und die Kieselsteine rausgeholt haben und nachmal 2 x gewaschen haben, die Teichschale gesäubert haben, und dann wieder Wasser und die Kieselsteine eingefüllt haben, das war heute um 1400Uhr, um 1700Uhr war das Wasser schon wieder trübe.
Was können wir tun, damit das Wasser klar bleibt,(Teichklartablette?), um 1900Uhr haben wir jetzt 5 Filtermuscheln eingesetzt. (Wurde uns empfohlen)

Was meint Ihr, was kann ich tun, damit der Teich klar wird und bleibt?

Anbei 2 Fotos

mit lieben Gruß vom Niederrhein

Eure Sigrid


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hi Sigrid,


:willkommen  bei uns Teich- :crazy 

Na, nu mach mal halb lang. Den Kies kannste wahrs. noch dreimal waschen und schrubben. Wenn du dann wieder Wasser einfüllst wird's Wasser wieder Trübe..... 

Bleib mal ganz ruhig und habe mal ein paar Tage Geduld das wird schon  

Was ich da auf den 2 Bildern sehe ist doch recht klar für einen frisch befüllten Teich mit Kies  

Denn wie Dodi schon schrieb du wirst auch um die alljährliche Algenblüte nicht drum rum kommen 

Willst dann wieder jeden Tag das Wasser wechseln  

Ne, ne abwarten und Tee trinken  

Und: KEINE       CHEMIE


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Liebe Sigrid,

erst einmal herzlich Willkommen! Als Anfänger kann man schon mal Fehler machen. Fehler 1: Nicht genug Geduld, Fehler 2: inkompetentem Verkäufer geglaubt.

Wenn ich richtig sehe, hast Du zwei Pflanzen da stehen in Blumentopfen (wahrscheinlich, so wie sie aus dem Baumarkt kommen) und in Pflanzkörben.

Ganz wichtig: Nimm die Pflanzen aus den Töpfen und spül das schwarze Zeugs vorsichtig ab. Dann setz sie direkt in die Sumpfzone des Beckens (der obere Pflanzrand). Besser wäre natürlich, wenn Du nicht so grobe Kiesel hättest sondern feineres Material. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Spielsand gemacht. Vorzugsweise, wenn er etwas gröber und gelb ist. 

Der Sand wäre auch der richtige Bodengrund für die __ Muscheln. Allerdings fünf Muscheln auf 1.000 l frischem Wasser - das kann leider nichts werden. Wenn Du den Verkäufer noch mal siehst, gib ihm von mir bitte einen heftigen Tritt in den Allerwertesten.

Aber Du solltest dringend noch mehr Pflanzen anschaffen! Auch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen, auch wenn das vielleicht noch etwas schwierig ist. Zur Not im I-Net bestellen.

Wenn Du die Pumpe erst mal abschaltest, hat das Feinmaterial, das trotz des Waschens wahrscheinlich von den Steinen stammt, erstmal eine Chance sich zu setzen. Jetzt kannst Du das Wasserspiel eh noch nicht genießen und zu Filtern ist in Deinem Teich auch nichts drinn.

Wichtig: Wenn Du Sand einbringst, wird das Wasser auch erstmal trüb sein. Das ist völlig normal. Gib dem ganzen ein paar Tage Ruhe. Kein Wasserspiel, kein Umrühren. Du wirst sehen, das hilft!

Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Und wenn Du noch Fragen hast, hier wird Dir hier immer gern geholfen. Aber sicher wird Dir vieles klar, wenn Du Dich durch die Fachbeiträge arbeitest. Du wirst sehen, auch Du wirst schnell einen schönen Sommer an einem schönen Teich haben!

PS: Diese Teichklartabletten laß lieber weg. Das bringt (in Deinem Fall) gar nichts.


----------



## Findling (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo Sigrid,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen.

Höre auf die Ratschläge, die hier schon gegeben wurden.:beeten 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde jetzt folgendes machen:

1. Den Kies aus dem Becken raus und lehmhaltigen Sand (Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt ist nicht schlecht) rein.

2. In der Sumpfzone (dem schmalen oberen Rand des Beckens) ebenfalls Sand einfüllen nachdem die Wassereinlasse mit einem feinen Gitter gesichert wurden damit der Sand nicht wieder rausgespült wird. Eventuell hilft hier auch ein jeweils passender Stein. Dann in diesem Bereich ca. alle 20 cm eine Pflanze!!!
Auch im Tiefbereich Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen (sofern schon welche zu bekommen sind). Wenn noch keine im Handel, abwarten bis es so weit ist und dann rein damit.

3. Alle unnötigen Wasserbewegungen vermeiden - also Pumpe aus und Wasserspiel abschalten. In bewegtem Wasser haben die Schwebstoffe keine Chance sich abzusetzen.

4. Jetzt kommt das allerwichtigste: Geduld - Geduld und nochmal Geduld.
Nach einigen Tagen (bei mir hat es ca. 2 Wochen gedauert, da der Sand erst ins Wasser eingefüllt wurde) haben sich die Schwebstoffe die dein Wasser so trübe machen wieder abgesetzt und dein Teich wird klar sein - bis zur ersten Algenblüte. Die kannst du nicht vermeiden, aber durch viele Pflanzen, die den Algen die Nährstoffe streitig machen mildern.

Dann kannst du, wenn es denn sein soll wieder dein Wasserspiel einschalten. Aber bitte darauf achten, dass durch die Pumpe und die ggf. entstehende Strömung nicht wieder zu viele Schwebteilchen aufgewirbelt werden.

Ansonsten lies dir unbedingt mal die Fachbeiträge durch. Das sind von "Fachleuten" geschriebene, jedoch leicht verständliche Beiträge die uns Amateuren das Leben viel leichter machen können - wenn man sich denn daran hält.

Nochmals das Wichtigste: verzweifle nicht und habe Geduld. Dein Teich ist ein neues biologisches System und das braucht einige Zeit, bis es sich eingespielt hat. 


Fast vergessen, aber auch sehr wichtig: Finger weg von Chemie!!! Damit kannst du, wenn überhaupt, nur an den sichtbaren Folgen rumdocktern, aber auf keinen Fall die Ursache beseitigen.

Und noch eine Frage: Was für Wasser hast du denn eingefüllt? Leitungswasser - Regenwasser - Brunnenwasser oder etwas anderes?
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bullyfan (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Ein liebes Hallo

Ersteinmal danke für eure Beiträge.

Nun zu Manfred,wir haben Brunnenwasser in den Teig eingefüllt.

Ich werde euren Rat beherziegen.


liebe grüße sigrid


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo Sigrid,

auch von mir: WILLKOMMEN!

Ich kann mich den anderen Beiträgen nur anschließen: Geduld!:smoki 

Alles wird gut!!! Habe selbst einen Teich in vergleichbarer Größe: ca 1400 Liter.
Wenn Du Dir den Bau anschauen möchtest, dann folge einfach dem Link in meiner Signatur.

Das Wasser war lange trübe!!! Bestimmt zwei Wochen. Den Filter habe ich erst nach ungefähr sechs Wochen dazu genommen. Ohne Biologie (angesiedelte Bakterien, Wasserflöhe, Algen, etc) bringt auch der Filter nichts. Hier empfehle ich Dir den sogenannten Fachbeitrag (Wobei Dich das Wort Fachbeitrag keinesfalls abschrecken sollte!!! Ist extra allgemein verständlich und oft sogar unterhaltsam geschrieben!) über Filter. Filter heißt nicht, dass Trübstoffe ausgefiltert werden: Viel zu fein dafür! Aber er sorgt für eine biologische Wasserklärung. Abbauprodukte von abgestorbenen Pflanzen, Fischkot und anderes "Material" werden zu Pflanzendünger umgesetzt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum Du Pflanzen brauchst, wenn's geht sogar möglichst viele! Mit zu wenig Pflanzen nehmen die Algen überhand. Allerdings braucht ein Teich mehr als ein Jahr, bis alle biologischen Vorgänge im Gleichgewicht sind. Die ein oder andere Algenblüte steht Dir also noch bevor! Auch kein Grund zum Verzweifeln! Das geht alles vorbei, sofern keine groben Fehler vorliegen.

Und dafür, das zu vermeiden, bist Du auf jeden Fall schonmal im richtigen Forum gelandet! 

Zu den __ Muscheln: Die haben - wie oben bereits gesagt - keine guten Überlebenschancen. Die brauchen einen Untergrund in den sie sich eingraben können. Und Nahrung. Die steht aber in frischem Leitungswasser nicht zur Verfügung. Kennst Du eventuell jemanden mit einem "alten" Teich? Mit ein wenig Schlick am Boden??? Vielleicht kann so jemand Deine Muscheln für ein Jahr in Pflege nehmen?

In Punkto Muscheln bin ich genauso schlecht beraten worden. Meine Muscheln (nur zwei!) habe ich nach zwei Monaten bekommen. Alles OK laut Verkäufer. Überlebt haben sie trotzdem nicht. Vermutlich noch immer zu wenig Nahrung.

Trotz all der Theorie und Anfangsschwierigkeiten: Wenn Du Deinen Garten liebst, hast Du Dich mit dem Teich für das schönste Hobby der Welt entschieden. Das wirst Du spätestens merken, wenn dann im Sommer das Wasser glasklar ist (Genug Biologie für effektive Filterung) und die Pflanzen wachsen und gedeihen und die grüne "Hölle" sich ausbreitet! Hol' Dir hier bei uns bei den ganzen eingestellten Fotos einen Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer!!!

Alles wird gut!!!


----------



## Jam (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

@Forum

könnte mich freundlicherweise jemand kurz aufklären (ohne dass ich die Suche bemühen muss), wie groß der sandige Bereich für die __ Muscheln sein muss (Fläche und Tiefe), 

dann könnte ich, wenn ich es einrichten kann und Sigrid es möchte, ihr eventuell eine Muschel (oder mehrere - für 5000l Teich) abnehmen oder zwischenlagern. Mit dem Thema wollte ich mich sowiewo noch beschäftigen.  


@Sigrid

wenn ich entsprechenden "Wohnraum" schaffen kann und du niemanden findest, der näher wohnt ... kannst du mir ja mal ein PN schicken.

Jam


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

@Jam
@Sigrid

Meines Wissens ist die Tiefe und die Fläche nicht so entscheidend. Mehr das Wasservolumen pro Muschel. Ohne dazu genaues zu wissen vermutet mein Bauch, dass 5000 Liter für fünf __ Muscheln OK sein könnten. Sofern der Teich etwas "Schlamm" hat und sich kein "UV-(Ver)Brenner" im Filterkreislauf befindet. Der würde nämlich auch die Nahrung für die Muscheln vernichten. Achtung! Auch Algenvernichter ist bei Muschelbesatz nicht erlaubt!!! Und auch sonst sowieso nicht so toll.

Ich finde es toll, dass sofort jemend helfen möchte!


----------



## Jam (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Danke Alex,

kein UV (außer dem großen gelben Ding ganz oben) und auch keine Chemie.
Mulm wahrscheinlich noch nicht so viel, da der Teich erst letztes Jahr im Spätsommer angelegt wurde. Deshalb würde ich bei Bedarf eine Sandkiste oder so was zum Einbuddeln einsetzen. Aber Sigrid muss überlegen, ob sie das will und ob es nichts örtlich günstiger Gelegenes gibt. Ich denke mal, ich werde dann von ihr hören.
Ansonsten schaue ich nachher nochmal mit Suchfunktion, was man __ Muscheln so bieten muss.

Jam


----------



## Crossbaer (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Wo hier gerade über zu viele __ Muscheln diskutiert wird: Wieviel Muscheln auf wieviel Liter Wasser werden denn so empfohlen? Ich habe 1350 Liter und dachte so an 2 Muscheln. Ist das okay??

Danke und Gruß

Cb


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hauptsache 

Dein Wasser ist trüb genug !  


mfG


----------



## bullyfan (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Keine Panik,den __ Muscheln geht es gut.

Habe sie gerade wieder zum Verkeufer zurückgebracht.

liebe grüße sigrid


----------



## Dodi (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo Crossbaer,

man rechnet pro Muschel 1.000 l Wasser. Das Wasser muss entsprechend trübe sein, sonst verhungern diese.
UVC-Klärer dürfen nicht eingeschaltet sein!


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*



			
				bullyfan schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Panik,den __ Muscheln geht es gut.
> 
> Habe sie gerade wieder zum Verkeufer zurückgebracht.
> 
> liebe grüße sigrid



 Sehr gut (und tapfer)! Dicker Pluspunkt!

Dann kannst Du Dich ja in Ruhe der weiteren Gestaltung widmen. Wenn es bei Euch auch regnet, so wie hier, dann senken sich die Trübstoffe vielleicht sogar etwas schneller. Ich drück Dir weiter die Daumen.


----------



## Crossbaer (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Crossbaer,
> 
> man rechnet pro Muschel 1.000 l Wasser. Das Wasser muss entsprechend trübe sein, sonst verhungern diese.
> UVC-Klärer dürfen nicht eingeschaltet sein!



Danke für deinen Hinweis! Dann kommen __ Muscheln nicht in Frage. Mein Wasser ist klar, bis auf mehr oder weniger viele Fadenalgen. Und UVC ist auch an. Wie sieht es mit __ Schnecken aus? Gelten dort die gleichen Richtlinien??

Was mich stutzig macht: Mein "Muschelhändler" hält die Muscheln in glasklarem Wasser   Oder erhalten die dort besondere Fütterung??

Sonnigen Tag noch..

Gruß
Crossbaer


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*



			
				Crossbaer schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Was mich stutzig macht: Mein "Muschelhändler" hält die __ Muscheln in glasklarem Wasser   Oder erhalten die dort besondere Fütterung??
> 
> Sonnigen Tag noch..
> ...




Dito    


[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]meine Meinung[/URL]


----------



## chromis (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hi Karsten,

100% Zustimmung! 
Kannst Du "Deine Meinung" nicht mal als Text unter dem Stichwort __ Muscheln in die Datenbank aufnehmen?


----------



## morag (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo!

Hm, die Diskussion macht mich jetzt auch neugierig.
Ich habe ca. 500l, Pflanzen sind drin, Teichgrund ebenfalls. Wie alt der Teich ist, weiß ich nicht, aber mindestens drei Jahre, eher älter.
Wegen der umstehenden Bäume und Sträucher gibt es auch jede Menge Nährstoffeintrag im Teich, dennoch ist das Wasser schön klar - ist aber auch nur 40 cm tief.

Jetzt habe ich vor zwei Tagen zwei Teichmuscheln eingesetzt. Sie haben sich sofort eingegraben und filtern seitdem brav ihr Wasser - bin ja neugierig und beobachte das Ganze.

Will demnächst noch den Teichrand und Sumpfzone bepfanzen, so dass es noch mehr Nährstoffe geben wird.

Was meint Ihr?

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## Plätscher (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*



> ist aber auch nur 40 cm tief.



Dir ist hoffentlich klar das bei dieser Tiefe die __ Muscheln im Winter ins Haus müssen, sonst erfrieren sie.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo Karsten,

Dein Beitrag über Muschelhaltung desillusioniert mich vollständig. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Muschelhaltung mit so vielen Problemen und Kritikpunkten behaftet ist. Weil ich Deine Meinung - im Gegensatz zu vielen Forenbeiträgen - sehr respektiere (Den Respekt hast Du Dir mit Kompetenz und nicht zuletzt mit Deinem tollen eigenen Teich redlich verdient) möchte ich in Zukunft auf __ Muscheln völlig verzichten. Aber: Was machen denn dann meine Bitterlinge?

Für diejenigen die das nicht wissen: Bitterlinge benötigen Muscheln zum ablaichen. Ohne Muscheln kein Nachwuchs. Und eventuell ¿ (Ironie) noch andere Probleme, wenn die ihren Laich nicht loswerden können...


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Hallo Alex 

danke für die Blumen  
hab ich jetzt Deine Bitterlinge am Hals ?
   

versuch wenig zu filtern,
besorg Dir ein paar intakte __ Muscheln aus "gutem Hause" und fertig  


ich hab die möglichen Probleme erwähnt
und 
möchte ganz allgemein :
nicht 
das Muscheln die Verantwortung zur Wasserklärung von "Problemteichen" auferlegt wird .

Ich habe schon seit Jahren keine Muscheln mehr  
aber ein paar Bitterlingsoldies ziehen noch immer ihre (kleinen) Bahnen


schönes WE


----------



## loimmel (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*



			
				bullyfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Teichfreunde
> 
> Bin neu hier und brauche Hilfe
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex45525 (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

@loimmel

Was möchtest Du uns sagen?



Dein einziger Text ist das kopierte Posting vom Anfang.
Versuchs einfach nochmal...


----------



## Jam (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln*

Der Nick ist doch an anderer ?

Jam


----------

